# vanilla 3.13.x lag

## 666threesixes666

my 3.13.x kernels all produce a ton of lag.  i know vanilla's not officially supported but its all i use and i highly suspect gentoo 3.13.x would slow down to a crawl also.  anyone else see this?

----------

## darklegion

Yeah something has been up of late; it feels like the i/o problems that were rather prevalent a few years ago. 3.14-rc1 appears to have the issue too, btw. Can you SSH in smoothly? That part works for me, as well as mouse movement. Local keyboard input and graphics appear to be the issue for me. I'm using the open source AMD drivers which could potentially be related.

----------

## darklegion

It's due to radeon's runpm (dynamic GPU switching) in my case, which applies because I have an AMD+AMD muxless laptop. Setting radeon.runpm=0 works around the issue (although that means it wastes power when the DGPU isn't being used).

----------

## jamapii

could it be the multi queue block layer?

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_313ssd_filesystems&num=1

that should not produce extreme lag, but i know people tend to overexaggerate  :Wink: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

i have no idea whats wrong.  5 minutes into booting the systems SEIZED....  maybe a little mouse motion if i wait for a few minutes after moving the mouse.64x  ill paste the kernel config from running great, and then seizing kernel.....

http://bpaste.net/show/178951/ <-- runs GREAT

http://bpaste.net/show/178952/ <---runs HORRIBLE

http://bpaste.net/show/178953/ <---also runs HORRIBLE

http://bpaste.net/show/178954/ <---also runs HORRIBLE

by horrible i mean fired from your job kind of horrible.

----------

## darklegion

Are you using nouveau? It looks to be enabled in your kernel config. It could definitely be causing issues between different kernel configurations.

----------

## 666threesixes666

yeah im using nouveau....  i like it, much better than nvidia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

